# جميع انواع الفوتوشوب مع السريال و الشرح



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

*


1-اقدم لكم اليوم البرنامج الأكثر شعبية وهو برنامج الفوتوشوب الأصدار العربي 7.0

التحميل من هناااا

الرقم السري الأصلي للفوتوشوب 7.0 وهو

كود
104512096738466876962783
 
2- أصدار الشرق الاوسط adobe photoshop cs

التحميل من هناااا





3- أجمل أصدار Adobe Photoshop CS2 9.0

التحميل من هناااااااا


4- Adobe Photoshop CS3 10.0

التحميل من هناااااااا



5- Adobe Photoshop 6.0

التحميل من هناااااااا



6- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Adobe Photoshop 5.5
التحميل من هناااااااا




7- Adobe PhotoShop CS3 10 

وهذا الأصدار حصري 

التحميل من هناااااااا

Adobe Photoshop CS2 - 9.0.2 Update


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

8- الأسطورة · Adobe Photoshop CS3 10 beta

لتحميل من هناااااااا








الدرس 1 / التعريف بالبرنامج ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p1.exe​ 
الدرس 2 / التعرف على شريط العنوان وشريط الأدوات ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p2.exe​ 
الدرس 3/ فتح واغلاق البرنامج ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p3.exe​ 
الدرس 4 / انشاء ملف جديد ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p4.exe​ 
الدرس 5 / فتح ملف او صورة محفوظة ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p5.exe​ 
لدرس 6 / فتح آخر الملفات التى تعاملت معها ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p6.exe​ 
الدرس 7 / استعراض الملفات 
http://http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/P7.exe​ 
الدرس 8 / امتداد الملفات ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/P8.exe​ 
الدرس 9 / حفظ ملف لأول مرة ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/P9.exe​ 
الدرس10/ حفظ ملف بعد التعديل ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/P10.exe​ 
الدرس 11/ اغلاق الملف ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/P11.exe​ 
الدرس 12/ الحصول على المساعدة ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/P12.exe​ 
الدرس 13/ الخروج من البرنامج ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p13.exe​ 
الدرس 14/ أداة التكبير والتصغير ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/P14.exe​ 
الدرس 15/ أداة الأزاحة - التحريك ​ 
http://http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/P15.exe​ 
الدرس 16 / تغيير طرق العرض ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/P16.exe​ 
الدرس 17/ عرض المساطر ​ 
http://http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/P17.exe​ 
الدرس 18/ خطوط الأرشاد ​ 
http://http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/P18.exe​ 
الدرس 19 / خطوط الشبكة ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/P19.exe​ 

الدرس 20 / قائمة History التراجع والأعادة ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/P20.exe​ 
الدرس 21 / الأمر Revert اعادة الصورة لآخر نسخه محفوظة منها ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/P21.exe​ 

الدرس 22 / تغيير حجم الصورة ودرجة الدقة والوضوح ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/P22.exe​ 

الدرس 23/ مقاس الصورة ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/P23.exe​ 

الدرس 24/ قص جزء من الصورة ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/P24.exe​ 

الدرس 25 / تغيير حجم مساحة الرسم ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/P25.exe​ 

الدرس 26 / تدوير الصورة ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/P26.exe​ 

الدرس 27 / عكس الصورة ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/P27.exe​ 

الدرس 28 / أداة التحريك ( دمج صورتين معاً ) ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p28.exe​ 

الدرس 29 / التحديد بشكل مستطيل ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p29.exe​ 

الدرس 30 / التحديد الدائرى ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p30.exe​ 

الدرس 31 / تحديد عمود أو صف ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p31.exe​ 
الدرس 32 / عمليات التحديد ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p32.exe​ 
الدرس 33 / تحديد حر أو غير منتظم ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p33.exe​ 

الدرس 34 / تحديد منتظم ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p34.exe​ 

الدرس 35 / التحديد المغناطيسي ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p35.exe​ 
الدرس 36 / العصا السحرية ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p36.exe​ 
الدرس 37 / تعديل التحديد ليصبح اكبر أو اصغر ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p37.exe​ 

الدرس 38 / تحويل التحديد ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p38.exe​ 

الدرس 39 / تنعيم التحديد ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p39.exe​ 

الدرس 40 / تدوير حواف التحديد ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p40.exe​ 

الدرس 41 / انشاء تحديد بالتلوين ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p41.exe​ 

الدرس 42/ تحديد مساحات متعددة بنفس اللون ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p42.exe​ 
الدرس 43 / تحديد مساحة على شكل حدود ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p43.exe​ 

الدرس 44/ اخفاء والغاء التحديد ​ 
http://http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p44.exe​ 

الدرس 45 / القص / النسخ / اللصق ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p45.exe​ 

الدرس 46/ تنقية التحديد وازالة الشوائب ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p46.exe​ 
الدرس 47 / توسيع التحديد اللوني ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p47.exe​ 

الدرس 48 / تحريك التحديد ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p48.exe​ 

الدرس 49 / نسخ ولصق التحديد ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p49.exe​ 
الدرس 50 / حذف تحديد ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p50.exe​ 
الدرس 51 / تكرار الأمر / الميلان ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p51.exe​ 

الدرس 52 / تغيير مقياس التحديد ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p52.exe​ 
الدرس 53 / تدوير التحديد ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p53.exe​ 

الدرس 54 / انحراف التحديد ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p54.exe​ 
الدرس 55 / تشويه التحديد ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p55.exe​ 

الدرس 56 / تطبيق التأثير المنظورى ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p56.exe​ 

الدرس 57 / التدوير والأنعكاس بزوايا محددة ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p57.exe​ 

الدرس 58 / التحويل الحر ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p58.exe​ 

الدرس 59 / ملىء تحديد ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p59.exe​ 

الدرس 60 / زيادة حدة التحديد للشكل الخارجي ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p60.exe​ 

الدرس 61 / انشاء نسخه اخرى من الصورة ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p61.exe​ 

الدرس 62 / العصا السحرية ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p62.exe​ 

الدرس 63 / معلومات عن نقاط في الصورة ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p63.exe​ 

الدرس 64 / قياس المسافة بين نقطتين ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p64.exe​ 

الدرس 65 / استخدام لوحة القنوات ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p65.exe​ 

الدرس 66 / حفظ تحديد كقناة ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p66.exe​ 

الدرس 67 / انشاء تحديد من قناة ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p67.exe​ 

الدرس 68 / انشاء تحديد من عدة قنوات ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p68.exe​ 

الدرس 69 / مشاهدة عدة قنوات ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p69.exe​ 


الدرس 70 / مشاهدة القنوات بالألوان ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p70.exe​ 
الدرس 71 / استخدام لوحة المسارات Paths ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p71.exe​ 
الدرس 72 / تحويل تحديد الى مسار ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p72.exe​ 
الدرس 73 / أداة القلم الحر ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p73.exe​ 

الدرس 74 / أداة القلم المغناطيسي ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p74.exe​ 

الدرس 75 / أداة القلم الرئيسية ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p75.exe​ 

الدرس 76 / تعديل المسار ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p76.exe​ 

الدرس 77 / تحويل مسار الى تحديد ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p77.exe​ 
الدرس 78 / حفظ المسارات​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p78.exe​ 

الدرس 79 / حذف مسار​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p79.exe​ 

الدرس 80 / العمليات على المسارات ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p80.exe​ 

الدرس 81 / تغيير الألوان الأمامية والخلفية ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p81.exe​ 

الدرس 82 / اختيار اللون من صورة الى اخرى ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p82.exe​ 

الدرس 83 / اختيار لون جاهز ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p83.exe​ 
الدرس 84 / استخدام لوحة الألوان ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p84.exe​ 

الدرس 85 / معاينة الألوان ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p85.exe​ 

الدرس 86 / تبديل لون بآخر ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p86.exe​ 

الدرس 87 / تحويل صورة ملونه الى رمادية ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p87.exe​ 

االدرس 88 / انشاء صورة بدرجات الوان متعددة ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p88.exe​ 

الدرس 89 / لوحة عينات الألوان Swatches ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p89.exe​ 
الدرس 90 / ملىء تحديد بلون ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p90.exe​ 

الدرس 91 / أداة فرشاة التلوين ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p91.exe​ 

الدرس 92 / أداة قلم الرصاص ​ 

http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p92.exe​ 

الدرس 93 / أدوات الرسم ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p93.exe​ 

الدرس 94 / أداة الختم المطاطي ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p94.exe​ 

الدرس 95 / أداة الختم المطاطي بنموذج ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p95.exe​ 
الدرس 96 / أداة التدرج اللوني ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p96.exe​ 

الدرس 97 / انشاء التدرج اللوني ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p97.exe​ 

الدرس 98 / أداة الممحاه ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p98.exe​ 
الدرس 99 / ممحاة الخلفيه ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p99.exe​ 
الدرس 100 / الممحاه السحريه ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p100.exe​ 

الدرس 101 / اضاءة أو تعتيم صورة ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p101.exe​ 
الدرس 102 / ضبط تباين صورة ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p102.exe​ 

الدرس 103 / ضبط مستويات الوان صورة ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p103.exe​ 
الدرس 104 / مساواة المساحات المضيئة والمعتمه للصورة ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p104.exe​ 

الدرس 105 / عكس الوان صورة ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p105.exe​ 

الدرس انشاء صورة بالأبيض والأسود ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p106.exe​ 

الدرس 107 / تصحيح الألوان التى لا تطبع ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p107.exe​ 

الدرس 108 / زيادة الألوان لجزء من الصورة ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p108.exe​ 
الدرس 109 / تحويل جزء من الصورة الى رمادى ​ 
http://www.kuwaiteen.com/ram/FTo/p109.exe​ 
----------------​ 
تحياتي ... ​
​*


----------

